# Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s



## Pudel (18. September 2011)

Hallo Leute
ich hab mir mal gedanken darüber gemacht wie mann denn nen Bissanzeiger mit Rüttelkontskt selber bauen kann.
Ein Modell hab ich hier mal verucht zu zeichnen die Verkabelung fehlt noch.
Was denkt ihr würde es vom Prinzip her funktionieren??
Noch ne kurze Erklärung!

Der Bissanzeiger wird Senkrecht an die Rute angebracht sodass das Pendel frei hängt ( Abgespannte Rute auf Wels ). Beißt der Fisch wackelt die Rute und das Pendel schlägt an 
Stromkreis dadurch geschlossen und der Signatlon ertönt sowie das Lichtchen geht an! 
Alles natürlich nur solange der Stromkreis geschlossen bleibt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*



Pudel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> ich hab mir mal gedanken darüber gemacht wie mann denn nen Bissanzeiger mit Rüttelkontskt selber bauen kann.
> Ein Modell hab ich hier mal verucht zu zeichnen die Verkabelung fehlt noch.
> Was denkt ihr würde es vom Prinzip her funktionieren??
> ...


 


Hallo Pudel,#h

was zum Teufel sind Taffis`? #c
Eine Schlafhilfe für "Angler" ?


----------



## NickAdams (18. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Theoretisch müsste das funktionieren. Probier's mal aus und stell' einen Bericht ein! Die Idee ist jedenfalls gut.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Pudel (18. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Yep werd ich machen!
Anfang nächster Woche bestell/kauf ich die Einzelteile und bastel mir das Ding zusammen Bilder kommen dann natürlich!!
Bin gespannt od es funzt!


----------



## Erik_D (18. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Hi!

1. Es gibt bereits günstigere Alternativen als den Taffi!
2. Deine komische Pendelkonstrution gibt es fertig zu kaufen als s.g. Rüttelkontakt in jedem großen Elektrohandel für'n kleines Geld.

Gruß, Erik


----------



## TJ. (18. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Würd auch sagen rüttelkontakte bzw erschütterungssensoren gibt's schon recht günstig vorallem die Empfindlichkeit sollte einstellbar sein sonnst hast du bei jeder wasserbewegung oder wenn der köfi sich meldet nen fehlalarm Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schxxnwxld (18. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Hallo,

im ersten Bild kannst Du einen kaufbaren Bissanzeiger sehen.
Er hat innen eine leitbare Flüssigkeit (kein Quecksilber) und zwei Kontakte.
Zudem kann die Schnur unter eine Klammer geschoben werden.

Je nach dem wie der Bissanzeiger angebracht wird, kann er sehr senziebel reagieren.

So wie der Bissanzeiger gekauft wird, kann er verwendet werden.

Nun kommt das Tuning:

Im zweiten Bild habe ich einen neuen Körper gemacht, bei dem der Bissanzeiger an einem Draht befestigt ist, der in einer Wäscheklammer steckt. Die Wäschklammer kann an der Rute oder (besser) am Rutenhalter befestigt werden.
Je nachdem wie weit der Bissanzeiger auf dem Federdraht von der Klammer weg befestigt wird und in welchem Winkel er angebracht wird, verändert sich die Empfindlichkeit.
Zudem ist die Federspannung zum klemmen der Schnur einstellbar.
Den Kopf habe ich aus hellem Kunststoff gemacht, damit ich Leuchtdioden mit unterschiedlichen Farben verwenden kann.

Wenn die Klammer am Rutenhalter befestigt ist ist die Rute frei beim Anschlag, es kann auch direkt angeschlagen werden, weil sich die Schnur selbst aus der Klemmung zieht.

Der Bissanzeiger ist nicht nur für Wels geeignet, sondern für alle Fischarten bei denen man Bissanzeiger verwenden möchte.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Hardyfan (18. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Hallo Jürgen,



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> was zum Teufel sind Taffis`?


 
den Begriff kannte ich bisher auch nicht.
Ist sowas

http://www.taffi-tackle.com/shop/pr...Taffi---Standard-mit-gruenem-Lichtsignal.html

Die Wels-Hunta brauchen wohl Spezialgerät - wie teilweise die Carp-Hunta auch.
Ich frage mich, wieso der normale Bissanzeiger mit Freilaufrolle - oder offener Rollenbügel und Schnur am Rutengriff unter einen Gummi geklemmt - nicht mehr ausreichen sollen.


----------



## TJ. (18. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Ganz einfach weil beim Welsfischen meist abgespannt wird die bremse ist komplett zu auch die "grundbleie" sind große Steine mit mehreren Kilo und die Köder sind eine ganze Nummer größer als üblich und im Ausland meist lebend genau aus dem Grund wird anderes gerät verwendet als beim normalen angeln weil es kein normales angeln ist. Gruss Thomas


----------



## Pudel (19. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 1. Es gibt bereits günstigere Alternativen als den Taffi!
> 2. Deine komische Pendelkonstrution gibt es fertig zu kaufen als s.g. Rüttelkontakt in jedem großen Elektrohandel für'n kleines Geld.
> ...



Ja weis ich hab ich heute erst gesehen doch ich habs versucht mit einem Rüttelkontakt der war mir zu unsensibel!
Außerdem hab ich freude an der Baselei wenns dannfunzt noch besser!


----------



## Pudel (19. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

@ Schoenwald 
Die Dinger hab ich auch sind gut zum Aalen aber sehr ungeeignet zum Wallerfischen! 

Ich werd mir die Dinger jedenfals mal zusammen bauen und dann zeig ich euch mal die Biklder!
Günstige Alternatifen ( Ricos ( ca.38€ od. welche von Berkley ca 9€) hab ich auch gesehen taugen aber in meinen augen auch nicht!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (20. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*



Pudel schrieb:


> @ Schoenwald
> Die Dinger hab ich auch sind gut zum Aalen aber sehr ungeeignet zum Wallerfischen!



Hallo Pudel,

hattest Du "die Dinger" auch so umgebaut, dass:

a) Die Klemmung der Schnur einstellbar ist und sie
b) auf einem Federstab,
c) in alle Richtungen verstellbar waren.

Waren Sie dann immer noch nicht zum Wallerfischen geeignet?

Umgebaut habe ich nur den ersten Bissanzeiger, für die Weiteren habe ich Neigungsschalter besorgt und sie so gebaut, dass sie piepsen und leuchten bei Bewegung und eine Dauerton abgeben, wenn die Schur aus der Klemmung ist.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich auf Deine Konstruktion gespannt.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Lucutus (20. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil sich damit kein Geld verdienen läßt - das kennt doch schon jeder ^^


----------



## heinmama (20. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Ist vielleicht auch ganz interessant:

http://www.carprockers-noris.de/ind...iger-mit-ruettelkontakt&catid=1:news&Itemid=2

Gruß 

Heinmama


----------



## Tschiko (20. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*



heinmama schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht auch ganz interessant:
> 
> http://www.carprockers-noris.de/ind...iger-mit-ruettelkontakt&catid=1:news&Itemid=2
> 
> ...



ist sicher auch beim feedern interresant#6 und allen angeleien außer spinen:q


----------



## Erik_D (21. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*



> ...taugen aber in meinen augen auch nicht



????? Und das kannst du beurteilen? Welche Erfahrungen hast du denn damit schon gemacht? 
Die Bissanzeiger werden von verdammt vielen Welsangler am Po etc. eingesetzt und die sind vollkommen zufrieden damit.


----------



## Seele (21. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Habs auch schon versucht zu basteln, lohnt sich aber nicht. Kauf dir nen Rico, die sind völlig ausreichend und preislich absolut im Rahmen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*



			
				seele;3446493 Kauf dir nen Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den *Bissanzeiger von Rico* schon in der Hand gehabt und kenne auch Leute die damit fischen.
> 
> Die sind sehr zufrieden damit. Vor allem: das Teil ist sehr laut und zuverlässig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pudel (22. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*



Erik_D schrieb:


> ????? Und das kannst du beurteilen? Welche Erfahrungen hast du denn damit schon gemacht?
> Die Bissanzeiger werden von verdammt vielen Welsangler am Po etc. eingesetzt und die sind vollkommen zufrieden damit.



Das "nicht taugen" war auf die von Berkley bezogen. Den hab ich mir mal bestellt um zu schaeuen wie der ist . 
1. entweder Licht oder Ton beides zusammen geht nicht!
2. die halterung für die Rute lässt sich nicht verstellen!
Deshalb mein ich die taugen nicht!!
Von den Ricos besitze ich keinen werd mir vorerst auch keinen zu legen!!

Zum schluß sei noch gesagt meine einzelteile sind da und am WE werd ich anfangen zu Basteln!

@schoenwald
Nein hab sie nicht so umgebaut hab mir die Arbeit nicht gemacht da ich denke dass ich bei diesem Signalton ( lautstärke) nicht wach werde da ich einen guten schlaf habe! 
Hab mir Summer besorgt mit 86db äzent laut da schlaf nicht mal ich weiter!! 
Ich denke dass ich So Abend soweit bin um euch die Bilder zu präsentieren!
:vik:


----------



## Seele (22. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich habe den *Bissanzeiger von Rico* schon in der Hand gehabt und kenne auch Leute die damit fischen.
> 
> Die sind sehr zufrieden damit. Vor allem: das Teil ist sehr laut und zuverlässig.
> 
> ...


 


Ich hab selber 3 von denen. Sind gute Bissanzeiger und haben wie die Taffis Vor und Nachteile. Absolut geniale befestigung auf jeden Fall. Rico entwickelt die Dinger immer weiter und die Batterie musst so selten wechseln, da ist das aufschrauben egal.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Wie wäre es mit Piezo Sensoren?

http://www.meas-spec.com/product/t_product.aspx?id=2474

Oder dem hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330517426932?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## YakuzaInk (22. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Moin, ich fische auch die Ricos von der ersten generation an, mittlerweile hab ich schon die 3 generation also die 3. weiterentwicklung.. ich bin absolut zufrieden...!!! Preislich sowie qualitativ gibts in meinen augen derzeit keine alternative..!


----------



## nostradamus (22. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Hallo,

ich finde, dass man eher die paar euros mehr ausgeben sollte und sich die Taffis leisten sollte. 


Liebe Grüße

Nosta


----------



## YakuzaInk (23. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

@ nostra

und warum??


----------



## Pudel (26. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Also mit dem Rüttelkontakt gab es einige kleine Probleme deshalb bin ich noch nicht fertig!#q werd jetzt nochmal versuchen den Kontakt etwas zu ändern! Dann müsst es eigentlich gehen!
Ich muß sagen Spass machts auf jeden Fall sowas zu Bauen!
Also bis demnächst!!

PS: habs versucht ohne Pendel was sich als nicht tauglich erwies. Werd es jetzt doch wieder mit nem Pendel versuchen.


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (27. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Hallo,

also ich habs mit diesem Rüttelkontakt gemacht und halt nen stecker damit ich sie auch normal nutzen kann. Funktioniert super...

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/751670/:m:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*



JoeMcEnroe schrieb:


> Hallo
> also ich habs mit diesem Rüttelkontakt gemacht



Also ich "machs" mit meiner Freundin. Oder ist das eine neue Kontaktbörse?:q:q


----------



## Tschiko (27. September 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Also ich "machs" mit meiner Freundin. Oder ist das eine neue Kontaktbörse?:q:q




klasssseeeee  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Slick (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Moin,


ich wollte mir ein paar Bissananzeiger bauen.Ein paar fürs Feedern,da wäre wohl der Rüttelkontakt am Besten.Ich habe mir  Neigungswinkelschalter besorgt und die waren nicht so der Bringer.Jetzt habe ich mir Quecksilberschalter,Vibrationssensoren(Richtungsunabhängig) und Rüttelkontaktsensoren bestellt.


Meine Frage wäre,welche sind in Ricos und Taffis verbaut?
Da sie Neigungsabhängig sind(Sensibilität) müssten es doch Quecksilberschalter,Neigungsschalter sein oder sind Rüttelkontakt besser?

Quecksilberschalter

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-Merc...819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc90b687b

Rüttelkontakt

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/751670

oder doch Vibrationssensoren?


Grüße


----------



## TJ. (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Schau dir mal die an sollten die richtigen sein

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/185258/NEIGUNGSWINKELSCHALTER-GER-24-VDC/SHOP_AREA_17386&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

Gruß Thomas


----------



## husky (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Vergiss den vom Conrad den hab ich auch schon getestet, der ist kompletter Müll, da ist innen ne Kugel und die bleibt immer hängen.

Vg


----------



## Slick (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Jap,

hab ich bemerkt nachdem ich 6 Stück gekauft habe.Ich warte noch auf meine Quecksilberschalter,welche wohl besser dafür geeignet sind.



Grüße


----------



## wheeler61 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

Also ich benutze seit der letzten Saison den hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Neuheit-2013...AqwiO%2FM5t6eRPbH%2Bg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

und ist echt nicht schlecht und günstig!

ich habe mir nur an meinem einen Regler für die Lautstärke eingebaut um die Lautstärke regeln zu können.

hab mir gestern nochmals einen bei Ebay geschossen.

Ich will hier keine Werbung machen sondern nur meine Erfahrung mitteilen!!!!


----------



## gerd0815 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

moin moin, wollte mal fragen was aus dem eigenbau von pudel geworden ist?


----------



## gründler (8. März 2016)

*AW: Bissanzeiger zum Welsfischen Günstige Variante gegenüber Taffi´s*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGqUYT37-mM

#h


----------

